# Ostarine (MK-2866)



## brickshthouse79 (Oct 9, 2010)

Has anyone tried Ostarine?  If so, what dosage did you run and results did you get?  If stacked with other compounds, what else was run?  Were you happy with the results..etc.  Its interesting stuff, there are a few posts popping up.  Curious if anyone has first hand reports.


----------



## muscleguys (Oct 17, 2010)

I used for pct.  Kept strength up and gives a lot of energy.  I gained 3 lbs over 4 weeks of use, but not sure if it's muscle weight or lack of sticking to my normaly strict diet.  Pumps are great.  Worth using but doesn't compare to gear.


----------



## CG (Oct 18, 2010)

Hmmmm stack with t-bol?


----------



## brickshthouse79 (Oct 21, 2010)

Muscleguys, thank you for the reply.  What dosage did you run?  Did you notice any sides?  I've heard it is comparable to primo.


----------



## TooOld (Oct 22, 2010)

Bump for dosage info. Thanks.


----------



## TooOld (Oct 29, 2010)

Bottle says 50mg/ml so I'm starting out at 25mg ED
I'm on week 10 of a 12 week cycle test e/deca. let's see if some receptors open up.


----------



## TooOld (Oct 30, 2010)

I did some research and most logs from guys using are at 5 to 10 mg ed


----------



## Gamer2be08 (Nov 1, 2010)

I am using mine at 15mg ED in PCT for 7 weeks.
12.5-15mg is recommended BB dosage.

People have gone from 25-50mg ED, but I do not believe there to be a difference..
There are bunch of logs coming up, and when I hit PCT in a few weeks, I will log as well.


----------



## muscleguys (Nov 2, 2010)

brickshthouse79 said:


> Muscleguys, thank you for the reply.  What dosage did you run?  Did you notice any sides?  I've heard it is comparable to primo.


 Honestly tough to measure with my dropper.  But was aiming for 10-15 mg, did twice a day. Think i was using more than i needed to doing twice a day.   No sides, accept maybe somme back acne, very minor.  doesn't compare to gear but kept gains and strength up for sure.  I was seeping really deep and well for the first few weeks of use.


----------



## Silver Back (Nov 2, 2010)

I ran S4 and wasn't impressed. Not worth the $$$ imo.


----------



## brickshthouse79 (Mar 4, 2011)

Update, since this post, I started Sarms S4.  Currently in week 4 of a 5 days on/2 off format.  Today, I just added ostarine at 12.5 mgs.  Plan on running the two in concert for two weeks and then switching to ostarine only for another 2 weeks.  During the month, I am going to up my cals by about 500 a day and plan on adding 5 lbs of lean body mass.  If anyone cares for updates, let me know and I will post.  Must say, my experience on Sarms S4 has been great.  Hoping that I can say the same for ostarine.


----------



## Sleepwalker (Sep 21, 2011)

brickshthouse79 said:


> Update, since this post, I started Sarms S4.  Currently in week 4 of a 5 days on/2 off format.  Today, I just added ostarine at 12.5 mgs.  Plan on running the two in concert for two weeks and then switching to ostarine only for another 2 weeks.  During the month, I am going to up my cals by about 500 a day and plan on adding 5 lbs of lean body mass.  If anyone cares for updates, let me know and I will post.  Must say, my experience on Sarms S4 has been great.  Hoping that I can say the same for ostarine.



So what is your overall opinion on Ostarine?


----------



## Digitalash (Sep 22, 2011)

As far as I know sarm's are still somewhat suppressive, and can have some strange side effects (vision comes to mind). So considering the cost and effectiveness compared to gear what's the advantage?


----------

